# It's been awhile since I have been on here....



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 7 months post DDay, still separated from WH and I guess we are on friendlier terms. Although, we are still divorcing. I have statement rather than question or update, but has anyone noticed how many TV shows are about affairs? I don't know if I have noticed it more since I am going through this or if the world just is completely entertained by stories of others misery. I know it's not to be used as a cautionary tale. It's just disgusting that there is a constant reminder on every channel and news story about infidelity. I just wanted that off my chest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Vomit-A-Thon


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Yep, it is a main interest these days from movies, to tv news. I think it is like buying a car. You buy one and claim you never see one like yours, especially in your color and then within weeks it seems everyone you pass is driving your model with the same color (it is like you are more in tune with it and subconsciously looking for the similarity).


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Vomit-A-Thon


Yeah that's horrible that they have TV show now letting young girls idealize the idea of being "the other woman"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Seen it all really, but I do also think that the idea behind some of the story lines is to actively, through the purpose of entertainment, to show how destructive an affair can be, to some people living in a bit of a bubble it will be a bit of an eye opener and may instill some moral values within a younger generation.

I talk of living in a bubble as some people see only what is around them and may have little idea of how wide spread the consequences are of their affair, I know you probably think I am talking BS but if you are narrow minded and a little bit shallow it may be possible that your min may be opened to how much hurt and misery comes and how far it reaches, friends and immediate family of course but also what of your work place? Social networking groups? etc, etc,

Perhaps it is to enlighten those still in the dark about consequences?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Today it's TV, yesterday were novels, further in the past, today and forever gossips and living vicariously.
It's as older as the human being.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

How about every other song on the radio... I'd love to do a graph on how many songs are about cheating. I bet it's over 50%... 

Try to put on a song to relax...


"you can't hide, your lying eyes.... " changes station "are you thinking of me when you f her..." ouch, let me try another station..
"Your cheatin' heart..... " "wasted away again in margeritaville...."

.............Gives up on radio.


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Vomit-A-Thon


Next summer, tune in to the hot summer hot....wh0res without morals....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree; someone on here commented that it's because it's an "off the shelf" conflict and conflict is one of the requirements of a good story.

It seems to be treated variably, but I've noticed that people in real life react in very different (and often unexpected) ways to news of infidelity too.

I think, unless you've been through it, that it is impossible to understand the impact it has. 

It's odd because death is almost always treated with at least a degree of respect, yet I found betrayal far more painful than the grief of my father dying - which had a very large effect on me.

I suspect the media type people would defend the portrayal and frequency by saying it happens all the time. I suppose they show murders at a ridiculous rate too and they must cause all sorts of grief and heartache.

I'm rambling now, so I'll shut up


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Yep, it is a main interest these days from movies, to tv news. I think it is like buying a car. You buy one and claim you never see one like yours, especially in your color and then within weeks it seems everyone you pass is driving your model with the same color (it is like you are more in tune with it and subconsciously looking for the similarity).


Hahaha! I kind of thought that myself. But really "Deadly Affairs, Mistresses etc etc. It makes me sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brokenshadow said:


> Next summer, tune in to the hot summer hot....wh0res without morals....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can get that now. It's called the news media.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Acabado said:


> Today it's TV, yesterday were novels, further in the past, today and forever gossips and living vicariously.
> It's as older as the human being.


Yes but in the past it was shamefully discussed and written about, whereas now it is glorified. It is like if you haven't been cheated on, cheated, or know someone close to you who fits into either category, then you are wrong.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Seen it all really, but I do also think that the idea behind some of the story lines is to actively, through the purpose of entertainment, to show how destructive an affair can be, to some people living in a bit of a bubble it will be a bit of an eye opener and may instill some moral values within a younger generation.
> 
> I talk of living in a bubble as some people see only what is around them and may have little idea of how wide spread the consequences are of their affair, I know you probably think I am talking BS but if you are narrow minded and a little bit shallow it may be possible that your min may be opened to how much hurt and misery comes and how far it reaches, friends and immediate family of course but also what of your work place? Social networking groups? etc, etc,
> 
> Perhaps it is to enlighten those still in the dark about consequences?


I have watched it, and tend to have the same impression. 

The idea was repulsive to me, but when I watched it my mind has changed. I am not sure where the writing will take things, but it has focused mostly on the damage to this point.

Hopefully it brings betrayal into the light, and makes us realize how common it is, and what can be done to avoid it.

It mildly trigger some feelings in me. I had a morbid curiosity to see what would happen to me if I watched it. A litmus test to see how far I have come. So far, so good. Lol!


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I got rid of my TV. I never once regretted that decision. I will stream Steelers and Orioles and the Walking Dead for me and the boys but it's just a world of crap on TV. Kids watch Nature channel stuff. Phineas and Ferb that's about it.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I have an over the air tuner for news, and Sunday night Animation Domination on FOX, but other than that I stream from the net through my computers and Apple TV. I get what I want and find that I don't miss commercials. Although, I am disappointed that the jokes that I used to laugh at on the Fox animations are now becoming risqué and have moved onto the affairs and cheating categories as well and I am getting tired of it all.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, poor human beings!


----------

